# Purple Crowntail Male



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Found this beauty! Not sure on how good his fins are, as when I got him him and his crowntail buds had just arrived (clamped fins, or just not wanting to flare!) There was a yellow, a few reds, and him. None would flare, and were seemingly cold... He seemed to perk up when I was carrying the jar though :lol: The girl was new and didn't even bag him... Instead I got a handful of black rocks and a jar with him :roll: :lol:

He is a blue-based purple, with his finnage tipped with red-based purple.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Lol a jar and rocks that is interesting. At petsmart the people don't care its a fish they are in cups with a barcode on top so you grab a cup and it is like any item the cashier scans it and sticks it in they bag with everything else. Can't wait to see the results of your spawn.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks ^.^ Today is fasting day, so he won't get any food (he does not seem interested in anything but wandering around right now anyways). He has his own 5 gallon, in the heated room... With a large crystal rock, and a large ornament, plus green gravel. The plakat I am getting from BettaFX is going in the 5 gallon next to him. I still need to find 1.5 gallon tanks lol. Walmart had them, I like them, but they have not gotten any in for a week now. I have a shelf ready for smaller tanks (5 gallons and under) which is where the 5 gallon tanks are (bottom) hence why the background is black! :lol:

This fella still needs a name.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aren't you getting two from bettafx? A pair. Anyways the ct is so pretty I will let you know if I think of any names.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He's so fluffy! I would name him Aloysius


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure  lol!

When I get home I shall post pictures. Caught the booger flaring, and he does it all slow and intent like :lol: also got a video of that too!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Sena he's gorgeous!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! I love him! And he is much happier with warm clean water.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he marbles.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Same here hehe


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That would be pretty! I like ct's more every day. How big is he? Do you think he is full grown? Gorgeous boy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He's a good find. ;-) You're so lucky to have him, I never find any marbles..!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He is full grown. There was a youngin' there but he has a deformed caudal, where half is short like a PK CT while the other half was full length  coulda gone with the yellow buuut... Nah  he flares, and SO pretty when he does!!!! -must share pictures when I get home-


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pics of him flaring! He is so pretty!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pictures!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is he a double ray? He is so pretty!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Think so? He is a curious bugger lol  claims bravery too


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am not sure the pics kind of look like it... I don't know anything about ct's really.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm not too sure either as I've only owned a few CTs. First one was my baby betta's dad, Ricky, who didn't have great fins but had a known background. Teamed with a female with great fins (veil) made some nice babies


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

He's so pretty! Kinda reminds me of my boy Richard with those colors


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Is it just me or does he remind anyone else of a grass hula skirt but in bluish/purple. He's got an awful lot of fin for a CT. Pretty neat


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha he sure does have a lot of fin  hehe I see the "hula skirt" you're referring to xD

I've read some posts on here (older threads) mentioning some CTs can be "just deltas". Which maybe is what Candy is, since her fins are similar to a DeT. His... He has got a WIDE spread lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aaaaand...more pictures


----------

